# 211 Doesn't Process VHF HD Signals



## JaguarJoJo (Apr 19, 2006)

I have two 622s and one 211 driving three HD TVs side-by-side-by-side. I have a top of the line Channel Master antenna feeding all three receivers. They all process all the off-air HD signals in my viewing range, except that the 211 does not see the HD signal from Cincinnati's Channel 9. That station, inexplicably, transmits its HD signal on VHF Channel 10. Apparently, the 211 does not recognize any VHF signals. I had an 811 prior the 211 and it processed this channel just fine. I can tell you this--a lot of stations are going to be transmitting their HD signals over VHF once the FCC changeover takes place in 2009, and the 211 is going to become a doorstop for off-air usage! I asked DISH about this but got the usual clerk with an IQ in double digits.

JoJo


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

My 211 gets VHF digital on channel 7, as well as ten other UHF digital channels. I don't know if it processes channel 10 or not. Maybe there's a sensitivity issue with the 211 and that channel, but the 622 should be using pretty much the same hardware and OTA algorithms.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm having the same issue with ch 12

Bob


----------

